

Google: 5 Reasons to Stay, 5 Reasons to Leave  - bincsearch
http://blog.bincsearch.com/?p=225
Why is Google so special?? And even more importantly, why should employees leave now before it’s too late??<p>Listen, don’t get me wrong I love Google, but hey, people are leaving and I’m here to make sure you know why.
======
DenisM
Gas prices argument was particularly lame.

~~~
admoin
Agreed, especially when they provide the free shuttle. The author of the blog
post does not seem to have a clue.

